# New Classic, and espresso mugs!



## dbairduk (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok here is my set-up so far!

Sorry didn't think about putting the milk jug in lol

Classic with le creuset graded blue espresso mugs, to match the big mugs and kettle, which kinda match my wood burning esse 990.

I am thinking of the ascaso i-mini polished grinder to go with it.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice start... What is missing is a grinder on the left-hand side


----------



## dbairduk (Dec 22, 2011)

yeh... I have been looking at the ascaso i-mini polished grinder, I am hoping some unwanted gifts come up on ebay in January though lol...

Also a tamper in the same blue would be nice


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Have a look at Reg Barber as they come in a wide array of colors. Luckily you have a number of shades of blue in them cups to find a match to


----------



## dbairduk (Dec 22, 2011)

is there any good shops to check out in manchester gazbea?


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Not found many as yet. There is a good cheap one in Marple called Toast Deli. There are a few I've heard good things about though.

Coffee Fix (Gatley); North Tea Power (Tib Street, Northern Quarter) [steve @ Hasbean did an "In My Mug Live" here]; Bean and Brush (Sale)

Let me know if you find any others though









You from Manchester area then?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Forget the coffee stuff, I want the aga/range


----------



## dbairduk (Dec 22, 2011)

I did live there gazbea, in broughton/prestwich. I have moved to Preston/Blackburn now though. But I do go back quite often shopping etc.

lol MikeHag, its great but there is as much of a learning curve to cooking on one as there is to making espresso! Its wood fired too so to turn it up, you need to chuck another log on and wait 15 mins!


----------



## dbairduk (Dec 22, 2011)

thats not a jar of nescafe on the side honest


----------

